# Why I Distrust Carbons...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

This is why I distrust carbons. I was shooting compound this evening when this one blew up on release, just in front of the nock. The shaft tailed down and broke in front of the fletching as it smashed through the rest, damaging it. The shaft pieces whip sawed through the WB so violently that it actually bent it. Fortunately it appears the bow survived the dry fire undamaged.

The nock went flying by my face, I found the fletched portion between me & the target, and the balance of the shaft 20 yards down range. Spent the last 20 minutes picking carbon slivers out of my bow hand. I'm purely lucky it was just slivers (bad enough) it could easily have been one of those broken shaft pieces imbedded in the back of my hand...

I had been shooting these same four arrows out of my target quiver for about 2 years and obviously this one had developed a flaw in front of the nock. Unlike alums, carbons don't often have the common decency to show damage that would preclude shooting them.

This is the second time this has happened to me since the 80's but both times were carbons and the first resulted in a destroyed bow and a memorable trip to the ER. Also saw this happen with carbons to others a couple times at 3D tournaments in the 90's. One dry fire was about as spectacular as the one I had in the 80's.

Believe I'll be re-tuning for alums. At least you can see the bend or kink and make an informed decision to straighten the arrow or can it...


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

That def sucks, but I've never had an issue w/ any of my carbons, over the last 10 years, that weren't shot into something hard. I've never seen any compromise in arrows just fired into targets. To me, there isn't much wrong w/ alum's, I just got tired of constantly checking for bent arrows and then having to buy new arrows every stinkin year(sometimes 3x a year)... I've been on the same arrows now for 3 years...


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

What brand of arrows? Sounds like you made it through without any major troubles so that's good to hear. I would have needed a new pair of shorts...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Heavy Hitter said:


> What brand of arrows? Sounds like you made it through without any major troubles so that's good to hear. I would have needed a new pair of shorts...


They are Beman ICS Hunters that Cabelas sells under their name as Stalker Extremes. BTW, want to make it clear I don't blame the company, this can happen with any make of carbon. I've been shooting the Stalker Extreme for about 5 years w/o problem, I consider them some of the best mid-priced carbons available albiet a bit lighter weight than I would like.

Also to answer an as yet to be asked question, yes I regularly flex & visually check carbons for flaws, but the position of this one just in front of the nock, was such that I didn't detect it (and I doubt anyone else would have either).

The issue is, as most who have experience with them knows, that carbons rarely show visual signs of weakness or damage that compromises shaft integrity. The often stated belief that they are either completely broken or straight & shootable with no in between is a very hazardous over-simplification...


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

May be try shooting at different spots on the target instead of trying to smash them all in at one spot. And it hard to see little hair line cracks underneath those arrow raps


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Almost all the damage I've ever had to my carbons have been there at the tail, right in front of the nock. Seems like the most susceptible place for some reason. That is a pretty scary thing to have happen to you, esp if you don't have insurance to be able to go to the ER... Crap you would never think would happen to you.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

pat_est said:


> May be try shooting at different spots on the target instead of trying to smash them all in at one spot. And it hard to see little hair line cracks underneath those arrow raps


Gawd, why didn't I think of that?! Thanks for that helpful advice... :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

When I was young I once stuck a wooden arrow into the base of my thumb. It didn't feel good at all when they trimmed the plowed up flesh with scissors. I shoot carbons, but I really mistrusted those first ones with the in line fibers. Now I shoot the Maximas that are wrapped much like a good fishing rod. I keep telling myself they are safer. I hope I am right.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The carbons now tend to break fairly cleanly, without the long slivers of the earlier linear designs. This time the slivers were small enough I could remove them myself. Still took a day or so to find all & dig them out...

The first one I had blow up was the old linear construction Graphlex, the bow a Martin Bobcat. The arrow explosion, damage to the bow, and the damage to my arm & hand were all impressive. About the biggest piece of bow was the remainder of the riser and my arm looked like someone took a filet knife to it (I believe this was caused by the cables & string flailing around when self destructing) then garnished the mess with assorted length & depth of penetration of fiberglass sliver & splinters. Suffice to say it was painful...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have not kept up with new products, but is it Easton that combines aluminum and carbon now. It would appear to be the best of both worlds. I have not tried them. If anyone else has, what do you think of them?


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

FMJ (Full Metal Jacket) 340 ar what i shoot and like them very much.A little spendy but shop around and you can find deals


----------



## yz125mm700 (Jun 8, 2007)

Im glad you were not hurt. That's why you need to flex them after every shot.


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

I also shoot FMJ's, but I don't like them. I thought it would be the best of both worlds also but found that they bend just like an aluminum arrow. I don't think they are as prone to bend as a true aluminum though. If you ever hit anything hard the arrow crushes. In our glen-del the foam wore out and there must be an aluminum reinforcing bar right along the belly of the deer, hit it twice, two crushed arrows. I will never buy them again, I really didnt see any advantage to them for hunting whitetail. Stick to either aluminum or carbon, but not the mix.


----------



## whitetailhunter2770 (Feb 20, 2007)

Its probably because you shot the same 4 arrows for 2 years........I mean how many shots does that add up to for each arrow????? thousands???

Might want to think about rotating the whole dozen instead of just shooting 4 arrows and you won't have to worry about this sort of thing happening so much.


----------



## archery24-7 (Nov 11, 2009)

well it depends on how much you shoot 4 arrows for 2 years isn't bad if all you do is hunt and don't shoot all that often but if see any defect in your arrow i wouldn't suggest to shoot it but if you think you see one with a bad spot twist the arrow in your two hands in the opposite direction and if you hear cracking or see the bad area move that arrow would be junk and just throw it away... ya shoot at different spot on the target and if you hit anything hard i would suggest looking over your arrow so you don't get one through your arm just a few things i've learned over the years.


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

whats the spine on your arrows?? could that be the reason they exploded??

also when you inspect your arrows...do you pull the knock off and look at the end?? That is what i do and you can see cracks that way.


----------



## archery24-7 (Nov 11, 2009)

no i look over the whole arrow and look for any frays of carbon and such


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, I didn't think that happened anymore, good to know. I buy new arrows every year so hopefully I'll be spared an event like this. But I'll have to check my arrows every target session from now on.


----------

